# Chinese name fail.



## brian1978

Not really a joke but wanted to share it anyway. Just couldn't keep it to myself 

When Chinese immigrate to the UK they frequently change their first name to a British Christian name. It's a way of integrating better with the community and I personally respect them for doing it.

One of my good customers was in this morning chatting as he does, his English isn't great but it's certainly betterc than my Chinese :wink:. He asked what my name was as I'd never actually told him. Brian I say, I ask him the same.... Eric he tells me. I had to struggle to keep a straight face as I know his brother by name, he's called Raymond Chen.

I wonder if anyone will say to him his choice isn't the best.


----------



## davelincs

i like it Brian :lol:


----------



## brian1978

davelincs said:


> i like it Brian :lol:


And it's straight up true.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

:lol: :lol:


----------



## NickG

:lol: :lol: :lol: BRILLIANT!!

It reminds me of the cleaner we used to have at work. She was Romanian if i remember and i shit you not her name was Afilia Littleboy!! Facebook wouldn't let her open a profile in her name!! :lol:


----------



## brian1978

NickG said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: BRILLIANT!!
> 
> It reminds me of the cleaner we used to have at work. She was Romanian if i remember and i shit you not her name was Afilia Littleboy!! Facebook wouldn't let her open a profile in her name!! :lol:


Brilliant :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blade_76

:lol:

reminds me of an old client, who's PA was called Chu Mee - I kid you not


----------



## cavaye

We occasionally have some work sent over from our Singapore branch... 2 of the names crack me up every time :lol: :lol:

Fukky Tan-Tan
Fairy Dong


----------



## zltm089

brian1978 said:


> Not really a joke but wanted to share it anyway. Just couldn't keep it to myself
> 
> When Chinese immigrate to the UK they frequently change their first name to a British Christian name. It's a way of integrating better with the community and I personally respect them for doing it.
> 
> One of my good customers was in this morning chatting as he does, his English isn't great but it's certainly betterc than my Chinese :wink:. He asked what my name was as I'd never actually told him. Brian I say, I ask him the same.... Eric he tells me. I had to struggle to keep a straight face as I know his brother by name, he's called Raymond Chen.
> 
> I wonder if anyone will say to him his choice isn't the best.


please explain...


----------



## brian1978

zltm089 said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really a joke but wanted to share it anyway. Just couldn't keep it to myself
> 
> When Chinese immigrate to the UK they frequently change their first name to a British Christian name. It's a way of integrating better with the community and I personally respect them for doing it.
> 
> One of my good customers was in this morning chatting as he does, his English isn't great but it's certainly betterc than my Chinese :wink:. He asked what my name was as I'd never actually told him. Brian I say, I ask him the same.... Eric he tells me. I had to struggle to keep a straight face as I know his brother by name, he's called Raymond Chen.
> 
> I wonder if anyone will say to him his choice isn't the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please explain...
Click to expand...

Eric Chen........ Erection :?


----------



## jamman

brian1978 said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really a joke but wanted to share it anyway. Just couldn't keep it to myself
> 
> When Chinese immigrate to the UK they frequently change their first name to a British Christian name. It's a way of integrating better with the community and I personally respect them for doing it.
> 
> One of my good customers was in this morning chatting as he does, his English isn't great but it's certainly betterc than my Chinese :wink:. He asked what my name was as I'd never actually told him. Brian I say, I ask him the same.... Eric he tells me. I had to struggle to keep a straight face as I know his brother by name, he's called Raymond Chen.
> 
> I wonder if anyone will say to him his choice isn't the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please explain...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eric Chen........ Erection :?
Click to expand...

I'm slow today took me an age  :lol:


----------



## zltm089

brian1978 said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really a joke but wanted to share it anyway. Just couldn't keep it to myself
> 
> When Chinese immigrate to the UK they frequently change their first name to a British Christian name. It's a way of integrating better with the community and I personally respect them for doing it.
> 
> One of my good customers was in this morning chatting as he does, his English isn't great but it's certainly betterc than my Chinese :wink:. He asked what my name was as I'd never actually told him. Brian I say, I ask him the same.... Eric he tells me. I had to struggle to keep a straight face as I know his brother by name, he's called Raymond Chen.
> 
> I wonder if anyone will say to him his choice isn't the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please explain...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eric Chen........ Erection :?
Click to expand...

hah!!! ...got you!....lol....I said the name a few times and couldn't get it!....well the joke!....

not the erection!...lol


----------



## YoungOldUn

i'm another who didn't get it until I saw the explanation, could be an age thing


----------



## Davegt

:lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

Yes it can be hard to get an erection when you get old :lol: 
Perhaps this joke should have come with a free viagra tablet.


----------



## chrisxtc1

:lol:


----------



## aznxliddonikki




----------

